# Well... It's funny how things work out isn't it...?



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well plans have changed... again... I'm beginning to think that Amber and I are just meant to be and I should start learning to work with her instead of always being scared of her and fighting with her and making up excuses not to ride... maybe if I just put some effort into it we'll actually make some progress.. Hmmm I wonder who told me that... let's see... how about everyone?! Ugh i can be so stubborn and blind sometimes.

Any way the plan was to sell Amber and buy another horse. Well when Amber got to our new barn a month ago my new trainer started schooling her for me, for free (so nice!) and REALLY liked her. She convinced me to give Amber until the end of November before making a decision about selling her (I know the other horse will no longer be available but i really feel like this is a new beginning and Amber really deserves one more chance not that we're at a really good place!).

Steph (my trainer) is taking us totally back to the beginning, I've done 4 lessons so far, all mostly walking and a little trotting, we're working on getting Amber off her forehand, teaching her to move properly and engage her hind end, and man I have NEVER been so sore from just walking! My last trainer kind of just had us go through the motion and never worked on getting Amber to move correctly... so Amber's been hauling herself around on her forehand the last 2 years, no wonder she fell down... 

Today I went on a trail ride with my trainer before my lesson, we had to go out the road to get to the trails, and Amber has never been ridden on the road before. We encountered strange objects such has a tennis court, a swimming pool, wood piles covered in tarps, and a mail truck! Amber actually LISTENED to me, when something made her nervous and I put my leg on and told her it was ok she would relax and keep going, I think in ways we're actually starting to trust each other! 

I'm taking her on our first ever hunter pace in like 3 weeks!! And I'm actually excited! Not terrfied! 

Here are a couple pictures from our second week at the new barn (we've been there for 4 weeks now!) I'll try and get new ones this weekend!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats  she looks like a sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Aww
I remember how stubborn and nervous my mare was
Once she actually knew me and had trust in me, she was totally different

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

finding a good instructor is like winning the lottery; it hardly ever happens and when it does, you need to use the good fortune wisely.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yay! It's so nice to hear your progress AND Amber's. Keep up the positive attitude. Way to go.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I like her....she's named after me!:wink:


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am definitely in love with the new barn! Im going to go tomorrow and ride the mare for the first time in a week (I've had the flu and it sucks!) And hopefully get some fall foliage pictures!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I had an absolutely AMAZING lesson on her today! Every time I ride it feels like things are coming together just a little bit more. We cantered almost twice around the ring and it felt like she was actually carrying herself at the canter, first time I've ever really felt that! I always feel like I'm carrying her. It's so nice to FINALLY have a trainer who is helping me do things the right way! 

We also jumped a little crossrail, and she's getting really responsive to my leg now, so when I asked her to go at the fence she WENT! Apparently she almost jumped the standard, I hung on for dear life! Haha! But we jumped it a second time and she was fabulous!! I wish I had gotten a picture of the first jump thoug


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's so nice to get that trusting bond w/your horse. Glad you are giving Amber another chance.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

You truly do get a different horse once you engage the hind end. I spent 8 years riding my Arabian and he always tripped we always had a strange jumping style and he even quit jumping on me. Then last year I found my trainer through a young horse I bought off him. At that point I gave up on my Arabian I just thought he was to old and couldn't do what I wanted. I worked with the young horse, but at times my confidence has always been an issue. I started riding my Arabian again and with work on getting him to engage his hind end he ended up fitter then I had ever seen him in the 8 years I owned him, he didn't look skinny anymore like he always had and he was happy to work. He even did a great 2'6 course at 25. A fall out in the field made him finally have to take a step back, but once you get them on their hind end you would never believe how much of a different horse you have.


----------

